# potential jumper



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i like the first one the best. try to get some jumping pics of the second one. its cute how the second one has black on the knees. hehe


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I like the way the second horse is put together better (JMO) 

both are very cute!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the first ones tuck, although she took off really long in that first picture. Her coloring is not my cup of tea, but shes got talent.

I would request more pictures from the second horse's owners.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

the 1st one is adorable!!! I don't know how she would be as a jumper b/c she left really long for the 1st jump (probably rider error), and the 2nd picture look like she is rubbing the rail. But ... if you buy her i might steal her!!!

The second one looks like a dressage horse to me esp. w/ the saddle. I would ask for pictures of it moving and jumping first!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

juju said:


> the 1st one is adorable!!! I don't know how she would be as a jumper b/c she left really long for the 1st jump (probably rider error), and the 2nd picture look like she is rubbing the rail. But ... if you buy her i might steal her!!!
> 
> The second one looks like a dressage horse to me esp. w/ the saddle. I would ask for pictures of it moving and jumping first!!!
> 
> Good luck!!


I don't think she is rubbing the rail, I think it's the angle of the picture. I actually think she would do better in the hunter ring than the jumper ring, even being a paint (though I'm going to guess she has a lot of tb influence in her pedigree). Can you give us any more info on both of them?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I love love love the paint mare!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I don't think she is rubbing the rail, I think it's the angle of the picture. I actually think she would do better in the hunter ring than the jumper ring, even being a paint (though I'm going to guess she has a lot of tb influence in her pedigree). Can you give us any more info on both of them?


The paint mares sire is Bee Magic Bucks...on allpedigree.com looks like he is mostly QH breeding. And the dam is SS Shalacos Sis...not listed on allpedigree.com. I emailed her owner asking for more pics and confo pics. The owners biography looks like she is more a hunter trainer. And the grey will be at my trainers house on Thursday...so I'll get lots of pics this weekend hopefully.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the first one.  Very cute & looks like a nice jumper. Great tuck!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

hotreddun said:


> The paint mares sire is Bee Magic Bucks...on allpedigree.com looks like he is mostly QH breeding. And the dam is SS Shalacos Sis...not listed on allpedigree.com. I emailed her owner asking for more pics and confo pics. The owners biography looks like she is more a hunter trainer. And the grey will be at my trainers house on Thursday...so I'll get lots of pics this weekend hopefully.


Bee Magic Bucks didn't come up at all when I searched him on allbreedpedigree.com...?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Bee Magic Bucks didn't come up at all when I searched him on allbreedpedigree.com...?


What in the world? I just looked at it last night...hope I wasn't hallucinating. Durr...its Bee MAGA Bucks. Sorry. I assumed it was the 1997 one.


----------



## WHISKEY4EVER93 (Oct 28, 2008)

i like the paint mare a lot better. but im a sucker for paints and even duns. i think she would be a good pick. but i would like to see pics of the gray mare.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the confo on the Gray better (but then again, I'm biased to Gray Appendix horses! lol). 

But you would get a heck of a deal with the paint. Depending on how high you want to jump, she may have maxed out (she's barely clearing, and she looked a little like she was struggling - her front tuck was uneven). Do you have any confo pictures of her? It would be easier to compare the two with similar photos. 

I think they both look nice though!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

They are both nice, a like the face of chestnuttyish one. 

Although, if you are looking for a jumper why a quarter horse? I mean they can jump a bit, but they aren't really the traditional jumpers.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Andi said:


> Although, if you are looking for a jumper why a quarter horse? I mean they can jump a bit, but they aren't really the traditional jumpers.


 I liked her price. Seems like all the TB in that price range are "prospects." I kind of am looking to jump now...not 6 months from now:? And all the WB are not in my price range.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Well as far as I can see the first one has a nice tuck. She did over extend in the 1st jump but it doesn't look like it in the 2nd. 
The grey looks way better built though... Both are beauties and I think you would be happy either way


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

the buckskin paint has a willing look to her. looks like she loves to jump. the appendix is nice too but i would like to see him/her jumping....personaly i would go with the paint....


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

I personally didnt like the paint as much at the trot (which really doesnt matter for jumpers, just MO tho) but she is *CUTE* o/f. I also happen to loooove her color, she's eye catching. They grey is conformationally cuter, I think although it's hard to compare the two with out seeing the grey o/f. The paint is very focused on her rider and very alert over the jump. and a good price for her, I think.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the appy...


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the first mare too! She's really cute


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

my first thought was that the paint looked to be putting too much effort in for that jump, but it may have been because she was pretty far out.
I like the grey but I also own one and they are not so fun to keep clean :lol: but try out the grey and see which rides better


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The first horse is cute but it's hard to know which one is better by photos since there was only one of the second. If a hunter/jumper horse is what you are looking for, I would stay away from paints. Here they are not very popular nd you have to deal with very bias judges. I honestly much prefer the second horse tho. Confo wise it's quite a cute horse and as far as the breeding and coloring goes it is a much better resale value.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> The first horse is cute but it's hard to know which one is better by photos since there was only one of the second. If a hunter/jumper horse is what you are looking for, I would stay away from paints. Here they are not very popular nd you have to deal with very bias judges. I honestly much prefer the second horse tho. Confo wise it's quite a cute horse and as far as the breeding and coloring goes it is a much better resale value.


UPDATE Well the paint horse sold. She was already pending sale by the time I emailed her:-(Oh well. The grey is quite lovely in person and a great mover...unfortunately she doesn't know a whole lot...and what she does know was taught to her by a dressage person with brutal hands. So she needs to learn how to be soft and go forward again. She is 16 hh....7 years old...priced at $2500. She rode lovely (minus her nervous ticks about her mouth). My husband was to busy with Sydney to take pictures. Maybe next time. Im going back in 2 weeks after my trainer works with her a bit.

My2Geldings...I am looking for a jumper...not hunter/jumper. Actually in my area (Texas) the Paint would have had a much higher resale value...there is not a huge english following here...most are just AQHA/APHA english...which isn't quite the same. TB really aren't to popular here. My trainer picks them up all the time free...because people just don't want them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> UPDATE Well the paint horse sold. She was already pending sale by the time I emailed her:-(Oh well. The grey is quite lovely in person and a great mover...unfortunately she doesn't know a whole lot...and what she does know was taught to her by a dressage person with brutal hands. So she needs to learn how to be soft and go forward again. She is 16 hh....7 years old...priced at $2500. She rode lovely (minus her nervous ticks about her mouth). My husband was to busy with Sydney to take pictures. Maybe next time. Im going back in 2 weeks after my trainer works with her a bit.
> 
> My2Geldings...I am looking for a jumper...not hunter/jumper. Actually in my area (Texas) the Paint would have had a much higher resale value...there is not a huge english following here...most are just AQHA/APHA english...which isn't quite the same. TB really aren't to popular here. My trainer picks them up all the time free...because people just don't want them.


Ah ok. Sure different than what happens here  are you on the look for more paints then?


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

What part of Texas are you from, hotreddun?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My2Geldings...Im looking for anything within my budget...with good conformation and jumping capability No specific breeds...

nascarcats...Im in Lufkin...smack dab in the middle of nowhere between Houston and Dallas.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I am in Henderson...which is about an hour from you  I am also horse hunting right now and it's SOOOOO hard out here!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i want the apha mare


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> I am in Henderson...which is about an hour from you  I am also horse hunting right now and it's SOOOOO hard out here!


What are you looking for? Maybe I can steer something your direction?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I am looking for the impossible! Dressage prospect...preferably already at the training level- breed is unimportant- however I would prefer something between 5-15 years of age and not too much taller than 16hh. (I'm 5'2 on a good day) and here is the kicker...$3000 or less! I have actually ran a cross a QH gelding for $2500 in Louisanna...but if you know of anything else let me know.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll keep a look out. This grey mare that I have in my first post on here...if she doesn't turn out to be a jumper for me. You might take a look at her. She doesn't have her canter departs and she needs some topline work. But she would be nice.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol: 5'2 on a good day  I suggest Canadians


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> I am looking for the impossible! Dressage prospect...preferably already at the training level- breed is unimportant- however I would prefer something between 5-15 years of age and not too much taller than 16hh. (I'm 5'2 on a good day) and here is the kicker...$3000 or less! I have actually ran a cross a QH gelding for $2500 in Louisanna...but if you know of anything else let me know.



Ahh, we had the perfect horse for you... but sold him way below value to a lady in Georgia. Dressage only horses just aren't popular here and we were just ready to get rid of him! (he went to about 5 shows last year -including rated ones- won every class he's ever been in and was the high point horse of almost every show) Wish I had known you were looking!! 

Hotreddun- What's your price range? I have a paint hunter/jumper for sale. He was shown in the 2"9 and 3' jumpers last year by a professional and 2'6 hunters by one of our beginner students (got year end awards in both divisions). Technically he's more of a jumper but i've been doing the hunters on him this year and currently we're reserve champion in our division for a year end award. He's not the fanciest hunter mover but we have won the hack at an AA show (in case you do end up wanting to do the hunters as well!). He's not particularly fast and definitely not hot but he wins the jumpers because he never touches a rail, can jump at an angle, can leave from any distance, and turn on a dime. He's COOL! PM me if youre interested!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Paint. Paint! PAINT!:lol:

She's quite a looker!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

In my opinion, the paint looks like in the pictures as an average hunter horse. Long neck and long movements. Not much jumper is seen because of the way shes jumping with the long neck. Nice traditional hunter prospect maybe.

The grey, try and get more pictures. Nice body build.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

The grey mare free jumped 3 1/2 feet yesterday on the longe line. She had a nice tuck and seems to have the courage to go higher. She will hopefully be at my trainers on trial for the next two weeks...if we think she has what it takes I think I am going to make them an offer.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Hope she works out for you! I am driving down near houston tomorrow to check out a TB Gelding. He is just shy of three...broke and being used as a lesson horse. I havent even seen a picture of him though. :shock: But I have a gut feeling...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> Hope she works out for you! I am driving down near houston tomorrow to check out a TB Gelding. He is just shy of three...broke and being used as a lesson horse. I havent even seen a picture of him though. :shock: But I have a gut feeling...


Hunter, Dressage, Eventer? Beautiful Thoroughbred

Hunter/jumper/dressage Prospect

Color of Fame Son! Tri-color Arabian Cross. See Videos!


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Hunter, Dressage, Eventer? Beautiful Thoroughbred


Thanks Spyder! I have actually already been talking to the owner of this mare. I may try to visit her next wknd. Also going to inquire about the pinto you posted. Just got back from looking at the TB gelding mentioned above and he is no. She talked him up on the phone, but he was a sad sight. Going to see this pinto gelding tomorrow:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> Thanks Spyder! I have actually already been talking to the owner of this mare. I may try to visit her next wknd. Also going to inquire about the pinto you posted. Just got back from looking at the TB gelding mentioned above and he is no. She talked him up on the phone, but he was a sad sight. Going to see this pinto gelding tomorrow:


The pinto gelding is not ridden well but may have potential.

The chestnut mare I posted if it has decent gaits would have a ton of potential. It needs 200 lbs of weight and taken back to simplier training but with a beef up could look really really nice.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Yeah...the chestnut mare is under weight. I have some crappy video of her...its hard to tell but her strides look nice and long.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> Yeah...the chestnut mare is under weight. I have some crappy video of her...its hard to tell but her strides look nice and long.


And that fact is your way to lower the price if you see her and like her. Offer $1500.00 and be willing to go to $2,000, again if you like what you see. Also in the art of negotiating you make a final offer and tell them it is good until......(put in date) and then say otherwise she can keep the mare over the winter.

I am a hard negotiator but it works in this market as it is a buyers market.

Do the same sort of offer ( whatever you feel is right) if you like the gelding and put an expiry date on that offer, with conditions that if an offer on a previous seen horse comes through first then your offer on this one is null and void.:wink:

I can be rather mean.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Spyder said:


> And that fact is your way to lower the price if you see her and like her. Offer $1500.00 and be willing to go to $2,000, again if you like what you see. Also in the art of negotiating you make a final offer and tell them it is good until......(put in date) and then say otherwise she can keep the mare over the winter.
> 
> I am a hard negotiator but it works in this market as it is a buyers market.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice- And thats not mean...just honest. I like honest. Great news...I found the chestnut mare on another site for $2500 :lol: ( I hate it when they have them listed all over the place with diff prices on each site- I always search for them on every horse sale site to make sure I know what the lowest asking price is) So I will def. offer $1500. The lady is super nice though. I talked with her last week. I'll let you know how it goes. I was going to wait until next weekend to see the mare...but I may just make a loop and see her tomorrow too.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If that mare is what I think it is and has no major faults it is probably worth the $2500.00 asked for in the other sale ad but you will never admit it to the seller. Also make a note that no papers are mentioned in the ad and that is also a point in your favour to reduce the price. With JC papers then yes $2500.00 would be warrented.

Always keep in the back of your mind that you need to keep some money aside for trailering and vet check so the more you can save on any purchase the better off you will be.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I probably need to look into local vets there since I am 2 hours away- I love for my vet to do it but trailering a horse back 2 hours away would be no fun.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

So Hotreddun- Have you decided if the grey mare is going to work out for you or not? I am going to look at this mare tomorrow- She is under weight but I think she _could _be great.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> So Hotreddun- Have you decided if the grey mare is going to work out for you or not? I am going to look at this mare tomorrow- She is under weight but I think she _could _be great.


The grey is at my trainers for 2 weeks on trial...my trainer is testing her out for me since my schedule is somewhat unpredictable with a 4 month old baby.  I rode her last weekend and will be going again next weekend. If I have a good ride on her next weekend I will probably offer $1500-2000ish...they want $2500. We'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

I absolutely love that paint. Beautiful 

Even knees while jumping, straight knees at the trot, and very attractive frame. I also love love love her markings, and her kind expression.

That looks like one special horse.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

fedex said:


> I absolutely love that paint. Beautiful
> 
> Even knees while jumping, straight knees at the trot, and very attractive frame. I also love love love her markings, and her kind expression.
> 
> That looks like one special horse.


I agree...and all for $3500! It was a real bummer when I found out she was already sold last week. I hate when people don't update their for sale ads.


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh no!

I'm sorry to hear about that. Sorry if you mentioned it before, I didn't read posts previous to mine 

Maybe it's for the better. Looks aren't always everyhting, and there may be an even better horse out there for you!


----------

